# Programm zur Führung einer Haushaltskasse

## Fink17

Hallo,

ich suche ein einfach zu bedienendes Programm, um eine Haushaltskasse zu führen (wieviel man so im Monat einnimmt und ausgibt, mit ein paar Statistiken). Gibt es sowas für Linux?

----------

## _hephaistos_

du meinst einnahmen-ausgabenrechnung?

sowas suche ich auch  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## PuresChaos

gnucash?

das ding is zwar umfangreicher aber man sollte es damit auch hinkriegen

http://gnucash.org/

----------

## Fauli

Oder KMyMoney (app-office/kmymoney2)?

----------

## Fink17

gnucash klingt sehr kompliziert. Ein ganz einfaches Programm würde mir reichen. Ist ja nur für zu Hause. Gibts auch was für nicht KDE-User?

----------

## Fink17

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> du meinst einnahmen-ausgabenrechnung?
> 
> 

 

Genau sowas!

----------

## moe

gnumeric

*duckundweg*  :Wink: 

----------

## langi

Hallo!

Um Gnucash zu verstehen brauchst du nur für gute 45 Minuten das (auch deutschsprachige) Manual durchlesen, ist weit davon weg, kompliziert zu sein. Ich führe damit seit gut 7 Monaten meine Haushaltskasse, kann ich nur weiterempfehlen,

lg,

langi

----------

## Fink17

Man braucht also keinen buchhalterischen Fähigkeiten für GnuCash? Dann werde ich mir es mal anschauen.

----------

## blice

Ne einfache Tabelle in Kspread bzw Openoffice (excel) 

4 spalten 

datum ; grund / beschreibung ; einnahme ; ausgabe 

07.04.05 ; abheben von bank ; 400 ; 0 

08.04.05 ; aldi                       ;    0 ; 78

.

.

.

.

---------------------------------------------------

......;..................; sum(spalte3) ; sum(spalte4)

Kassenstand : =+sum(3) - sum(4) 

so ungefähr, ich mach das mit KSpread,  das klappt super, ich weiss am 15. schon wie mein konto u. haushaltskasse am 31. aussehen

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *blice wrote:*   

> 07.04.05 ; abheben von bank ; 400 ; 0 
> 
> 08.04.05 ; aldi                       ;    0 ; 78

 

hehe gute idee!

abheben von der bank als "einnahme" bezeichnen  :Smile: 

----------

## JoHo42

Wieso Bank?

Bei mir kommt das Geld aus der Mauer!!!

Habe übrigens auch gute Erfahrung mit Exel-Tabellen.

Die hatte ich sogar eine Zeitlang für meine Telefonrechnung.

Dort hatte ich start endzeit anbieter kosten/minut-sek.

So wußte ich schon wie hoch meine Rechnung war bevor die Telekom

mir das geschickt hat.

Da mußte nur jedes Gespräch drin stehen.

Man kann sich so Programme wie guncash mal anschauen und

die Funktionen die vielleicht sinvoll sind in die Exel-Tabelle einbiegen.

Gruss

Ich brauchte jetzt mal den doofen Spruch

----------

## tobo

Hoi,

ich habe mir ne Tabelle in OO angelegt. Die dann noch so einiges an Infos ausgibt, wie z.B. Jahresausagben für alle gefahrenen Kilometer, Jahreskosten Auto etc. Übersicht über's Sparkonto (wenn von dort Geld kommt sinds Einnahmen) usw.. Wer intr. Hat kannse leer bekommen. Taugt sicherlich was als Grundlage um sie anzupassen.

tobo

----------

## Fink17

Hört sich gut an. Könnte ich die mal haben?

----------

## tobo

ja, machse nur noch leer und schiiebese dann auf t-online. link kommt dann.

----------

## Fink17

Danke

----------

## tobo

Hoi, 

sory, war gestern glatt eingeschlafen. Unten die Tabelle im OO und auf Wunsch im XLS. Habe so ein paar Zahlen drin gelassen um die Verknüfungen leichter zu erkennen. Es ist bestimmt noch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss. Mir fällt selbst auch immer noch das ein oder andere ein. Vielleicht hilfts wem, zumindest als Gedankenanstoss.

Download

----------

## Fink17

nochmal danke

----------

## tobo

wenn du verbesserungsvorschläge hast, die nehm ich gerne. wollte eigentlich irgendwann die tabelle nochmal verfeinern.

cu

----------

## nephros

Als Alternative zum gnome-abhängigen gnucash und kde-abhängigen kmymoney mag ich grisbi recht gern.

Is nicht so mächtig, dafür simpel und schnell zu begreifen, und wers braucht kanns auch under Windows betreiben.

Is natürlich in portage...

----------

